# Coffee Refractometer - Atago PAL



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now sell the Atago PAL refractometer that measures in both BX and TDS

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee%20refractometer/Atago%20Coffee%20Refractometer

Forum members get 10% off get in touch for the discount code


----------

